# Comment tester carte wifi sur Macbook ?



## bertol65 (27 Décembre 2009)

J'ai des problèmes de connexions avec mon Macbook 10.5.8 ( lenteur et déconnexion ) alors que celui de ma mère fonctionne correctement au même endroit.
Y a t il un moyen de tester la carte wi fi de mon ordi ?


----------



## schwebb (27 Décembre 2009)

bertol65 a dit:


> J'ai des problèmes de connexions avec mon Macbook 10.5.8 ( lenteur et déconnexion ) alors que celui de ma mère fonctionne correctement au même endroit.
> Y a t il un moyen de tester la carte wi fi de mon ordi ?



Hello,

- système à jour? Même si oui, fais la mise à jour combo (dispo sur le site Apple, section téléchargements), ça consolide le système
- teste sur une autre session (session à problème fermée)
- teste sur un hotspot
- fais un Apple Hardware Test (via un des 2 dvd d'install, tu verras, c'est écrit dessus)

Si ça déconne vraiment, on verra d'autres manips.


----------

